# Giving Dr Tim's GF a try...



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I placed an order on Chewy for some chews and treats, and needed to bump up the price to $49 for the free shipping so added the $11 bag of Dr Tim's GF. I've been wanting to try it anyway but the small bags had been sold out for a while, etc, so anyway... 

I'll update how it goes. I know a lot have great luck with it!


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I just ordered a bag too! Should arrive tomorrow and I'll switch the girls from TOTW. Hoping it goes well.


----------



## jaber6 (Feb 21, 2013)

We're on our 3rd 15lb bag. Actually, finishing bag #2, bag #3 just arrived the other day. So far he's doing great. Lots of energy, maintained weight, he gets uber excited for breakfast/dinner time. Best of all, his poops are firm and don't stink as bad as they did on Acana. He hasn't had diarrhea or "stress diarrhea" after hard activities since we switched to Dr. Tim's. 

Here's a couple pics of him  

Photo Shared Using MightyText
Photo Shared Using MightyText

Best of luck on your trial!

EDIT: He's 9 months now and eats a little under a cup a day, two meals.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

jaber6 said:


> We're on our 3rd 15lb bag. Actually, finishing bag #2, bag #3 just arrived the other day. So far he's doing great. Lots of energy, maintained weight, he gets uber excited for breakfast/dinner time. *Best of all, his poops are firm and don't stink as bad as they did on Acana. He hasn't had diarrhea or "stress diarrhea" after hard activities since we switched to Dr. Tim's. *
> 
> Here's a couple pics of him
> 
> ...


This is what I'm really hoping for! Love your little guy! Thx for the update


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

jaber6 said:


> We're on our 3rd 15lb bag. Actually, finishing bag #2, bag #3 just arrived the other day. So far he's doing great. Lots of energy, maintained weight, he gets uber excited for breakfast/dinner time. Best of all, his poops are firm and don't stink as bad as they did on Acana. He hasn't had diarrhea or "stress diarrhea" after hard activities since we switched to Dr. Tim's.
> 
> Here's a couple pics of him
> 
> ...


Love your westie boy!! How long does a 15 pound bag last you, given his daily ration?


----------



## jaber6 (Feb 21, 2013)

Georgiapeach said:


> Love your westie boy!! How long does a 15 pound bag last you, given his daily ration?


Thank you! I'd say it last around 6-7 weeks (rough guess). I usually order a week or two before the current bag is out, since I can't get it local. I order from chewy.com. 

Looking at my order history, I ordered first bag in May 7th, June 17th and August 14th. The bag that was ordered on August 14th, probably won't get used until end of next week; maybe.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Im juuuust about talked into trying the kinesis. I have about 20lbs of food to go through first (some Fromm, some Petguard). I really like how Darby does on PetGuard, so if she would get yeasty on Dr Tims, I might have to switch back.

I'd just like something all the dogs did well on for once. I'll be watching for updates, Jackson'sMOm


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Make sure you let us know how he does!


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

My big 30 lb. bag of GF Kinesis arrived today! Gotta say I was a little surprised by the packaging. Just a plain white bag with a computer paper sized label attached on the front and one on the back. Anyway, I won't judge a book by it's cover! 

ETA; Unfortunately Chewy.com sent me a big of his old formulation, which includes citric acid. I checked with Dr. Tim before ordering, and he assured me that he no longer produces it with citric acid. So, it looks like I will be returning the food.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Already called Chewy.com They are refunding my purchase and I am donating the food to a shelter. I am bummed, though, really wanted to try the food but I won't feed a food with citric acid. Anyway, the only thing I can do if I want to ensure that I get a bag with the new formulation (without citric acid) is to find out what the expiration dates of that food is.


----------



## jaber6 (Feb 21, 2013)

BrownieM, that sucks. I haven't even removed the 15lb bag from the last order I got Friday. Maybe I should check the formula before throwing away the box. 

What's the expiration date to look for? 

Thanks!


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

They said that knowing the expiration date of the new formulas is the only potential way to pull a newer bag without citric acid. They would simply search for a bag with that expiration date and pull it for me. Interesting, though, because when I emailed Dr. Tim he said that they used citric acid in the past...up until about 3-4 years ago.

My current bag expires June 2014.


----------



## dr tim (Mar 27, 2011)

No, we have never used citric acid in this formulation and this must be a labeling mistake. I apologize for the mistake but assure you this is with out any citric acid.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

The white bags are just old bags being used up right?

At least it looks like you can use it now brownie


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Got my Tims! Yep it's a small white bag with just a little label basically printed on it. Expiration was August '14 I believe. 

He ate it for dinner just now


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Poop was great this AM, three nice formed hard little logs (IF you were interested in my dogs poop ) after cold turkey switch, good sign


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Wish I could feed it, but it's got several ingredients in it that would send my westie mix's allergies into orbit! I wish he made a potato free kibble.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

He's been on it 10 days now. No ill effects, but don't really see any 'improvements' quite yet either. Still gets excitable/loose stool only on walks (which have only been 1-2 miles since it's been so hot) but otherwise poops are firm and solid. And if we don't do a walk, they're 2x a day (AM and PM). He likes it alright, it's not his *favorite* food, he doesn't always go right to the bowl to eat it like he did with others, but he does seem to like it alright. Dinner is mixed with a bit of wet food but otherwise, haven't been doing many treats and no bully sticks because I wanted to see the results of the food w/o other stuff in the mix. So far, so good, but also no different than when he was on Acana thus far.


----------



## apriliamille (Aug 28, 2013)

jackson's mom,

if your not seeing a difference from when he was on acana, isnt this a good thing? i mean cost wise that is


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

apriliamille said:


> jackson's mom,
> 
> if your not seeing a difference from when he was on acana, isnt this a good thing? i mean cost wise that is


Absolutely!


----------



## apriliamille (Aug 28, 2013)

sweet. sorry if i seem like im snooping. i been conversing with dr tim about a food for my dog and been reading through the dr tim threads


----------



## Jan Fred (Jul 23, 2013)

If you use treats to reward while training, make sure you have a supply in your pocket (or bag) and that they’re chopped up into tiny pieces, otherwise your dog will get very fat very quickly.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

apriliamille said:


> sweet. sorry if i seem like im snooping. i been conversing with dr tim about a food for my dog and been reading through the dr tim threads


No, no worries!

My only thing is that if he just does the same, the online ordering only kind of sucks. I don't mind it at all but I do prefer being able to pick up locally as well, also it seems Dr Tims 5lb bags are often out of stock (from what I've noticed over last few months, it took me a while to find it). Tbh, the best I personally thought he ever did on a food besides Acana was Now! (Petcurean). The ingredient list might not be the most impressive, but he had the least smelliest poops on it haha.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Jan Fred said:


> If you use treats to reward while training, make sure you have a supply in your pocket (or bag) and that they’re chopped up into tiny pieces, otherwise your dog will get very fat very quickly.


He's in great shape  I do use rewards when training but very tiny pieces and always use low fat treats. He's going on 5yrs old, so I think we got it down.


----------



## apriliamille (Aug 28, 2013)

Jacksons Mom said:


> No, no worries!
> 
> My only thing is that if he just does the same, the online ordering only kind of sucks. I don't mind it at all but I do prefer being able to pick up locally as well, also it seem Dr Tims *5lb bags* are often out of stock (from what I've noticed over last few months, it took me a while to find it). Tbh, the best I personally thought he ever did on a food besides Acana was Now! (Petcurean). The ingredient list might not be the most impressive, but he had the least smelliest poops on it haha.


bold portion is me. man oh man im so jealous of that. I always joke with my friends and family that i want a "DOG" (in a tim the tool time silly tough tone) my friends usually come back with how is your "POCKET BOOK" in same tough silly tone.


----------

